# Usar PC con baterias automoción



## tortolacinco (Jul 2, 2016)

Hola a todos

Adelanto que vivo en un barco y que  no sé nada de electrónica. Y es relativa a ambas circunstancias la duda que se me ha planteado. Pienso que sois los únicos que pueden resolverla, ya que en los varios foros de Náutica que he visitado se desconoce el tema.

Se trata de lo siguiente. En un barco, el suministro eléctrico procede de unas baterías que, cargadas por diferentes métodos, hacen que funcionen instrumentos y aparatos diversos, entre los que se encuentra un laptop o un PC.

Normalmente, a partir de los 12 V CC de las baterías, mediante un inversor pasamos a 110v o 220v AC (y a veces con onda adaptada!) y a partir de aquí podemos encender el PC o cargar la batería de 12v CC del laptop mediante un cargador que transforma los 220v AC en unos 19 o 20v CC
Tanto el PC como en laptop trabajan con distintos voltajes (3,3v , 5v  y 12v generalmente) administrados desde la placa base, pero siempre a un máximo de 12 V. 

Y ante eso uno se pregunta ¿ por qué no conectamos el PC directamente a las baterías sin tener que pasar de 12v a 220v y luego de 220v a 12v?.

 Con el voltaje habitual en un barco que oscila entre los 12v y 14v, tengo claro que no podría cargar la batería de 12v del laptop, pero ¿por qué no eliminar esa batería y alimentar el laptop directamente igual que el PC?

 Lo veo tan simple y claro que pienso que no puede ser verdad, que debe existir algún fallo en este razonamiento, pero ¿Dónde?  ¿Por qué nadie lo hace (que yo sepa)?

En el mar, un fallo en el inversor o el cargador puede ser un serio inconveniente, pues cada día dependemos más del ordenador. ¿Por qué no eliminar estos intermediarios?

Gracias por vuestra respuesta, que de confirmar esta posibilidad, podría ayudar a simplificar nuestra vida a bordo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2016)

el cargador entrega por lo general 19 volt ,por eso no se puede recargar solo con una bateria de 12,
pero colocando dos baterias de 12 en serie, tendrias 24 volt, a partir de alli quizas puedas cargar ,pero es vajo tu propio riesgo (a quemar tu pc)
yo diria mejor lleva dos inversores y dos cargadores,para eventuales fallos


----------



## analogico (Jul 2, 2016)

tortolacinco dijo:


> Y ante eso uno se pregunta ¿ por qué no conectamos el PC directamente a las baterías sin tener que pasar de 12v a 220v y luego de 220v a 12v?.
> 
> Con el voltaje habitual en un barco que oscila entre los 12v y 14v, tengo claro que no podría cargar la batería de 12v del laptop, pero ¿por qué no eliminar esa batería y alimentar el laptop directamente igual que el PC?



o lleva un par de  inversores de 12 a 19v






la bateria de notebook lleva un microprocesador  asi que no se si funcionaria el invento
eso lo tendrias que probar bajo tu propio riesgo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2016)

las baterias esas tienen celdas y cada una se carga por separado ,cada celda tiene 3,7 volt 
el ic que menciona analogico se encarga de regular la carga y la descarga de las celdas 
que generalmente son las 18650 baterías  lion, que seria una celda 
en otros modelos tiene por celda 3 baterias en paralelo,pero son mas finitas ,no recuerdo en este momento el numero

http://bateriasdelitio.net/


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2016)

Venden cargadores de laptop para mechero del coche, son bastante comunes.


----------



## tortolacinco (Jul 3, 2016)

Hola a todos
En primer lugar quiero excusarme por el error de haber publicado el mensaje en dos subforos diferentes.
Y después agradecer las distintas respuestas. 
Todo lo que apuntáis es lo que hacemos habitualmente. Pero veo que no aclaré suficientemente en mi pregunta que uno de los elementos intermedios (la batería del laptop) es el que más te puede dejar tirado. Pensad que a veces podemos pasar varios meses sin una tienda de informática en las cercanías.
Lo preocupante para nosotros es ese o esos microprocesadores que apuntáis.
Creo que lo explico mejor con lo que me pasó hace poco. La batería del laptop se murió. Tenía acceso a internet en ese momento y compré una nueva (78€ + 24 DHL). Abrí la batería vieja y ví que en efecto, alli dentro, aparte de las baterías recargables y los cables que las unían había "algo más". Pero decía que la batería era de 11,1v. Y surgió la pregunta: Si en una toma 12v del barco coloco un limitador de voltaje para asegurar los 11.1v y conecto a los 2 puntos donde la bateria original entrega sus 11.1v
¿no creeis que eso debería funcionar? 
De todas formas acudiría a un electrónico en Cartagena (estoy a sólo unas 20 millas) para que hiciese el invento, pero me gustaría saber si puede ser viable o no
Repito las gracias por vuestra amabilidad


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 3, 2016)

fijate que si se puede hacer.

lo que tienes que hacer es mediante los 12 a 14v debes regularlos siempre a 12v y reforzar la etapa de corriente para los voltajes de 5v -12v , 3.3v  , etc. eso se hace con transistores paso de corriente.

el problema empezaria por conseguir los -12v. ahi deberias usar una SMPS para poder hacerte de -12v

ami tambien se me hacia un poco ilogico tener 12v de una bateria luego convertir a 120v luego de 120v a la PC cuando se trata de un UPS o nobreak.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2016)

Parece que no lo comprenden , él quiere conectar los 12 V dentro del pack de batería , reemplazando la existente de 11,1 V litio.

Yo creo que se puede porque las de litio recién cargadas tienen bastante mas tensión ¿no?

Aunque el riesgo es tuyo y de tu laptop


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2016)

pero el marinero no tiene conocimientos de electronica, como para andar con smps 
lo mejor es que use algo ya echo, como sugirió Scooter
PD:
no es dificil ni hace falta una fuente smps para conseguir los -12 volt, de echo solo vasta con conectar una batería de la forma adecuada,,,, 
dos baterías en serie ,se toma el gnd en la unión y te queda en un extremo +12 y en el otro -12


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2016)

Otro que no lee


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece que no lo comprenden , él quiere conectar los 12 V dentro del pack de batería , reemplazando la existente de 11,1 V litio.
> 
> Yo creo que se puede porque las de litio recién cargadas tienen bastante mas tensión ¿no?
> 
> Aunque el riesgo es tuyo y de tu laptop



si tienen 11,1 volt ,entonces la bateria por dentro tiene 4 celdas de 2,7 volt,que en realidad serian 
3,7 volt por celda ,que cuando están totalmente cargadas cada celda tiene 4,2 volt 
lo que da un total de 16 vol , de hay que los cargadores tienen salida de 19 volt 
sino no podria cargar cada celda



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Otro que no lee



pero si lei desde el principio


----------



## tortolacinco (Jul 3, 2016)

Ahora si que estoy perdido.        -12v ???     No tengo ni idea de que hablan.
Hace un tiempo compré este regulador de voltaje y podría utilizarlo para conseguir los 11,1v contínuos.
Lo comprobé con el tester y regula correctamente.
Creéis que podría valer?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2016)

simple pregunta,,,
¿la batería de tu pc ,cuantos terminales tiene ? 
si tiene mas de 4 ,,,a donde pensar colocarle tu fuente,la de la foto


----------



## tortolacinco (Jul 3, 2016)

Uf, esto se complica por momentos. Antes ha sido lo del +12v y -12v, algo que me ha descolocado. Y ahora esto de los terminales. Para mi, una batería tiene dos terminales y en ellos es donde pretendía conectar el regulador alimentado a su vez por las baterías del barco. Si resulta que la batería del laptop puede tener incluso más de 4 terminales .... ¿qué función tienen los terminales extra? Porque una batería sigue teniendo un terminal + y otro -. ¿O no? 
Yo creía que de mi batería salen 11,1v y alimentan la placa base y todo aquel regulador, transformador o como se llame que se usa para conseeguir los 5v o los 3,3v, pero que sigue teniendo solo un + y un -.
Y si no es así, lamentaría haber preguntado, pues era (aún lo es) una de las certezas en que nos apoyamos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2016)

pasame la marca y modelo de la laptop y la bateria a ver que averiguo,
puede que alla una mas simpli de solucionar el problema


----------



## tiago (Jul 3, 2016)

Te puede funcionar si conectas la batería de la embarcación, de 12V, a los bornes de alimentación donde encaja la batería del laptop, si es que la placa no hace ningún tipo de testeo para comprobar la presencia del bloque de baterías, en tal caso, se daría cuenta y no te arrancaría.

Pero la batería de los laptop incorpora protecciones contra cortocircuitos, monitores de intensidad y demás cosas que la alimentación que pretendes usar no contempla, creo que al mas mínimo fallo o problema interno de la placa base se te vá a pegar fuego el equipo. 

El proceso de aumentar a 220V, luego disminuirlos a 19, etc... puede ser algo redundante y carente de sentido en algunos casos, como el que nos ocupa, pero yo no veo un gran problema en que sigas usando el cargador del laptop, y la batería que debe llevar, eso te ofrece en conjunto al menos cuatro zonas de seguridad y protección que incorporan éstos dos dispositivos.  Lo de alimentarlo directamente con las baterías principales lo veo mas una cuestión de principios que otra cosa.

Todo ésto lo digo porque en una embarcación, y mas aún cuando está navegando y aislada, por las razones que todos podemos imaginarnos, me parece poco prudente efectuar éste tipo de experimentos.
Además deberías incorporar un interruptor que cortase desde fuera el suministro de 12V a través de las bornas de la batería, en un equipo portátil siempre hay partes que trabajan, aunque el ordenador esté totalmente apagado.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2016)

sera esta 

bueno hay tiago lo explico mejor ,por eso yo insistía en que compres dos cargadores y dos inversores
ante eventual fallo


----------



## analogico (Jul 3, 2016)

los terminales extra son de datos y protecciones


asi por ejemplo puedes saber el voltaje de la bateria o la marca incluso medir cuanta carga le queda







de la bateria salen 13 volt a full carga   
el problema es engañar al microprocesador de la bateria
ya que esta hecho para otro tipo de bateria

puede que no sea necesario engañarlo  o quizas no


----------



## tortolacinco (Jul 3, 2016)

*el-rey-julien*              ACER  ASPIRE  4349-2436

*tiago*


> Te puede funcionar si conectas la batería de la embarcación, de 12V, a los bornes de alimentación donde encaja la batería del laptop, si es que la placa no hace ningún tipo de testeo para comprobar la presencia del bloque de baterías, en tal caso, se daría cuenta y no te arrancaría.



Exacto, a esto me refería. Lo que llamamos la batería del laptop está formado por un cierto número de simples baterías recargables y la electrónica capaz de gestionar todo lo necesario para un correcto funcionamiento. Y mi idea consistía en sustituir las baterías recargables por las del barco, *pero sin tocar en absoluto la parte eléctrónica.*. Si en ese mmento la placa "se da cuenta" del cambio y no arranca, pues se acabó. Pero ¿y si no rechaza el "trasplante"?



> Pero la batería de los laptop incorpora protecciones contra cortocircuitos, monitores de intensidad y demás cosas que la alimentación que pretendes usar no contempla, creo que al mas mínimo fallo o problema interno de la placa base se te vá a pegar fuego el equipo.



Lo dicho, las protecciones, monitores, etc siguen en la batería del laptop



> Lo de alimentarlo directamente con las baterías principales lo veo mas una cuestión de principios que otra cosa.



Cierto. En general creo en lo simple y sencillo frente a lo complicado. Y en el mar, más.



> Todo ésto lo digo porque en una embarcación, y mas aún cuando está navegando y aislada, por las razones que todos podemos imaginarnos, me parece poco prudente efectuar éste tipo de experimentos.
> Además deberías incorporar un interruptor que cortase desde fuera el suministro de 12V a través de las bornas de la batería, en un equipo portátil siempre hay partes que trabajan, aunque el ordenador esté totalmente apagado.



Absolutamente de acuerdo. Nunca experimentaría en una navegación. Es como has dicho antes, una cuestión de principios.

*analogico*  Me podrías detallar cómo acceder a esa pantalla ?

Gracias a todos !!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 3, 2016)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-1...647825?hash=item3f521e2891:g:kuUAAOSwyQtV0prB

Sólo tienes que ver la polaridad de la punta del conector o plug, seleccionar el voltaje que corresponde a tu computadora.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2016)

> Me podrías detallar cómo acceder a esa pantalla ?


es un terminal de root ,tenes que tener linux para eso


----------



## analogico (Jul 4, 2016)

tortolacinco dijo:


> Exacto, a esto me refería. Lo que llamamos la batería del laptop está formado por un cierto número de simples baterías recargables y la electrónica capaz de gestionar todo lo necesario para un correcto funcionamiento. Y mi idea consistía en sustituir las baterías recargables por las del barco, *pero sin tocar en absoluto la parte eléctrónica.*. Si en ese mmento la placa "se da cuenta" del cambio y no arranca, pues se acabó. Pero ¿y si no rechaza el "trasplante"?



el problema es que las baterias de litio solo se pueden cargar en paralelo

(a diferencia de la bateria de plomo que son 6 celdas en serie que dan 12V a 13v  las baterias de litio son celdas individuales de 3,7 a 4,2V)

y se gastan en serie y la carga y descarga es gestionada por elmicroprocesador que  esta en la plaqueta de la bateria
ademas ese microprocesador hace que el notebook reconozca la bateria

asi que si conectas los 12v de la bateria externa 
quizas  funcione quizas no 
o quizas necesites engañar al microprocesador

  las baterias de litio  explotan asi que cuidado al manipularlas 
por eso necesta tanta proteccion



tortolacinco dijo:


> *analogico*  Me podrías detallar cómo acceder a esa pantalla ?
> 
> Gracias a todos !!!


}

esa pantalla solo tienes que escribir e comando de arriba en una consola de linux

si usas windows necesitas un porgrama externo como este 
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/battery_information_view.html


----------



## tiago (Jul 4, 2016)

Pues creo que analógico ha dicho algo importante. El circuito interno de la batería está pensado para sus celdas y para una determinada composición química.
Haz la prueba al aire libre y extrae los elementos de carga agotados que hay dentro de la batería antigua, no se te ocurra dejarlos dentro.

Saludos.


----------



## tortolacinco (Jul 4, 2016)

Bien, parece que hemos llegado a un punto muerto en el que ya lo que hay que hacer es meter la mano y pasar de la teoria a la práctica. O se os ocurre alguna otra sugerncia?

Iré a Cartagena, buscaré un electrónico, le expondré mi idea y le daré a leer este hilo. A ver que dice.
No sé que posibilidades encontraré, pero un electrónico-informático creo que sería lo deseable.

Gracias a todos los que habéis colaborado y, si no se os ocurre nada nuevo, hasta el momento en que haya conseguido realizar mi idea ..... o se demuestre que es inviable. Os lo comunicaré.

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Jul 4, 2016)

tortolacinco dijo:


> Bien, parece que hemos llegado a un punto muerto en el que ya lo que hay qu*e hacer es meter la mano y* pasar de la teoria a la práctica. O se os ocurre alguna otra sugerncia?


 cambiar cada par de celdas internas por resiencias de alto valor 100kΩ o 10kΩ


suponiendo que el microcontrolador lea el voltaje 
leera 4V por bateria     y   creera que estan cargadas al 100%
conecta la bateria externa  de 12 v en los extremos

por supuesto esa una supocision   

por supuesto añadir un diodo bien  gordo en la entrada
asi protege de los errores de conexion y baja o,7  volt quedando dentro del rango aceptable para la serie de 3 baterias de litio

por supuesto esto es solo una sugerencia no probada y no me responsabilizo


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2016)

¿Y por qué no alimentar el ordenador por su toma de alimentación poniendo una batería o un conversor dc-dc adecuado y dejar la batería quieta?


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 4, 2016)

Me vi media discusión y luego ya no quise seguir cuando vi que comenzaron a discutir si esto o lo otro, pero bueno, yo NO recomiendo que sustituyas la batería interna de la notebook por la linea directa a la batería del barco por que no sabes que pulso puede luego viajar por ella y dañar la notebook.

Preferiría usar un cargador para auto en la notebook y así, si por cualquier motivo se daña este, no debería dañar los circuitos en la notebook.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2016)

Si no se encuentra, se puede buscar un conversor dc dc adecuado que tenga la misma salida que la entrada del ordenador.
El viaje 12-230-19 no me parece muy lógico. Un 12-19V mejor.
Si es que es 12, si son 24... lo mismo

Lo que si que he hecho es cambiar las celdas de la batería conservando el circuito de control.


----------



## tortolacinco (Jul 5, 2016)

Bueno, tengo una novedad que quizás ayude a que entendáis mi "cabezonería".
Acabo de recibir la batería nueva ...... y no vale Parece un error del remitente, pero ello me llevará a un par de meses más sin batería (ya llevo casi cuatro). Este es el problema del mar y el no disponer de una dirección de envío contínua por culpa de la movilidad. Estoy funcionando con la batería vieja y el inversor con el resultado de un consumo excesivo, un lujo que no me puedo permitir, pues mi electricidad me la tengo que generar yo y los amperios en medio de la nada son como oro molido.
Por eso mi interés en simplificar eliminando estos dos "intermediarioos", el inversor y la batería. 
El fallo de un solo intermediario puede suponer unos meses para reponerlo o, lo que es peor, cancelar alguna navegación y viajar como puedas a alguna ciudad, generalmente no muy próximas, para intentar  reponer la pieza. 
Pero si, como esta vez es una pieza exclusiva, no la puedes comprar en cualquier parte, tienes que pedirla y que te la envíen (y que luego se equivoquen como ahora)
En fin, os he contado mis penas, que afortunadamente no pasan de un anecdótico pero molesto retraso.

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Jul 5, 2016)

tortolacinco dijo:


> Por eso mi interés en simplificar eliminando estos dos "intermediarioos", el inversor y la batería.
> El fallo de un solo intermediario puede suponer unos meses para reponerlo



insisto con un par de estos inversores de 12 a 19  dan mas rendimiento  
que lo que estas usando ahora, ademas es mucho mas facil que modificar la bateria







ademas puedes abrirlos y reforzarlos colocarles un  disipador y un diodo de proteccion
 que no traen


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> o lleva un par de  inversores de 12 a 19v
> http://wificentro.cl/34-78-large/cargador-de-notebook-para-auto.jpg
> 
> la bateria de notebook lleva un microprocesador  asi que no se si funcionaria el invento
> eso lo tendrias que probar bajo tu propio riesgo



ya te dijeron la mejor opcion es esa ,ya te evitar el consumo del inversor de 12 a 22o volt 
que lo que mas consume,
este casi no consume ,al menos no tanto el otro








con algo de conocimiento te podes armar este
http://schematic72.blogspot.com.ar/2014/10/dc-dc-converter-12v-to-24v.html






pero mas o menos lo mismo que el comprado


----------

